# Recovery from marihuana-panic-attack-induced anxiety and DP



## BillySimmons (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi guys

I am 25 now and i was 21 when i had something like a bad trip or panic attack on cannabis in Amsterdam. One of the most horrible experiences in my life! The morning after i would feel those horrible DP and DR symptoms. I thought they were only the remaining rest of the "cannabis-overdose" so i didnt think about it for to long. But sooner or later i became really anxious because it didnt get better even after several days. Thats when anxiety, anxious and catastrophic thoughts and all of this started to happen. And i would end up in some kind of vicious circle. The first 2 weeks were horrible! I had no idea what happened to me. I thought that a im turning crazy and losing my mind. I dont even know how i survived this time. It felt like i destroyed my "good old life" forever only by hitting one joint to many.

Anyway after a profound google research i found out what i had an that was such a relief. I also visited some psycho-center nearby to check if i had a psychosis. The Doctor told me that those anxiety and DP symptoms would disapper after 6 month or so. But they didnt.

So i was really struggling at that time and looking for a cure everywhere. The problem is that you find anything in the internet. People who have had anxiety and DP for decades and people who got cured after several month. I remember struggling after reading a negative story but also be extremely overwhelmed and motivated by a recovery story. Telling my mum was actually a big relief to. She got really nervous and would ask me every week how i feel and stuff and that wasnt so helpful sometimes.

So i got through life somehow. From an objective point of view my life wasnt really suffering somehow. But it just felt different. I always compared myself to the "old me". I had a low self-confidance, would feel anxious all the time, I had DP and DR symptoms and Î just wasnt as happy as i was before. Times started to change when I found the Linden Method! I really dont want to promote it in a fanatic or artificial way but the truth is it kind of worked for me. And i will explain it to you how:

What helped me:

1) Linden Method

2) catastrophic first "mature" heart break

1) I bought the Linden Method approx. after having the symptoms for more then 1-2 years.. Dont remember exactly but it was a long time. The most imprortant thing about the Linden Method for me was that it explained the DP and DR symptoms in correalation to an Anxiety Disorder. And that would fit my case perfectly. The scientific way of explaning the disorder, the symptoms and its background helped me so much. Since I really am a person that needs to understand things by its root. So that was the first improtant step for me. For the first time i was sure about the "disorder" or "illness" that i had. The core message that the Linden Method presented was: Get back to life and just ignore the symptoms! The scientific thought behind that process was of course also explained very well.

And it really seemed to make sence from a scientific and logical point of view. So i just started to accept the whole situation and ignore the symptoms, to intelectually distract myself and so on....

2) Using those Methods and trying to live life I ended up falling in love. She was one of my best friends at that time and i just felt soooooooooooooo great. She was my first lets say "mature love" and i would fly so high at this time. My self-confidance and happyness-levels would be on its peek. My symptoms were gone! I was intelligent enough though to realize that this was due to the (chemical) processes of love and its enormous force of distraction. But at least i knew that the symptoms CAN go away.

In the end we broke up and i fell in kind of a depression. The symptoms came back, I would cry for weeks i even went to see a psychiatrist. It was hell again for 1 year!

Today :

Looking back now I think i got through the typical stages of a break-up. And during this road i also cured from DP and my Anxiety somehow. I think i cleared some things deep in me with that break-up. The realization of the fact that someone that you love so much doesnt love you back in the same way, hurt me but it made me so strong and idependent now. I think the Linden Method gave me the courage to try out life despite the Anxiety and life just did the rest. In this last year since the break up i was actually doing thinks that google recommends you to do after a break up. I would distract myself and live from day to day, week to week. Try out new things and so on. And now i am here and look at my ex with no negative emotions at all. It was an experience that made me grow.

I remember back in the days coming to this website and lead all the recovery stories and ask myself if i ever will be cured. So here I am now. I really hope someone can relate to my story, get some courage out of it!

Good luck on your way to recovery guys


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

When you still went about your day did you still think about it and were your eyes always tired like you were stoned, mentally and physically?


----------



## sabmon (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello ! well i really dont have 220$ to buy the Linden method anyway ive been trying to live my life and ignore it and it seems to works really good i mean i an feel an improvement every day ! so can you just please explain the " scientific thought behind the process of just going back to live your life " thank you


----------



## BillySimmons (Dec 14, 2014)

I am not sure how to answer to your question on mobile version so i'll do it here:

@lilnewk: I remember being tired lot of times, cause anxiety and the stress of dealing with the symtoms would cost me energy of course. But i dont think that it had a physical impact in form of „tired looking eyes". I just felt tired.

@sabmon: As i explained bedore the Linden Method is constructed for Anxiety related issues. In my case it was a „generalized anxiety disorder". This is when you feel a certain level of anxiety all the time. have anxious thoughts, DP & DR and so on. Those feelings and symptoms came due to a „changed" subconscious thinking and expectation patterns (after my bad trip). By doing stuff u wouldnt normally do because of the anxiety, you create new experiences and new feelings that dont fit the sub conscious patterns which u used before to perceive the world. So if you do those things long enough and experience joyful moments and distractions from the anxiety - ur subconscious patterns start to adapt to ur new lifestyle and you start to forget about ur anxiety and so on. The result ist that ur brain wont react „anxious" as it would before since there is again a „normal" pattern that determines the subcousncious thought processes in a normal way.

Thats what i remember at least..
Its aproximately something like this..
id made sence for me though - it had to!!????
cheers


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

sabmon said:


> Hello ! well i really dont have 220$ to buy the Linden method anyway ive been trying to live my life and ignore it and it seems to works really good i mean i an feel an improvement every day ! so can you just please explain the " scientific thought behind the process of just going back to live your life " thank you


its available online for free


----------



## sabmon (Jan 10, 2018)

@Reactor can you help me find it please ? all what i've found is an old torrent with no sedeers !

@BillySimons : that made perfect sense !Really thank you !! i had mine from a panic attack on weed and another panic attack after a week whoe doing sports ! its been almost 2 months now ! and i started to feel better when i started to ignore it and just live my life ! but still i need more time ! in the first 2 weeks whie i didnt know what was wrong with me ! i believe that iv deveoped alot of fears and a lot of what ifs ! dp dr blank mind ! foggy memory ! not feeling the time ..etc i didnt quit my job tho and i exercicing amost everyday an just try to live my life and forget about it but what you said made perfect sense realy thank you


----------



## BillySimmons (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah i remember this „not feeling the time“ thing!! that was actually one of the first symptoms i would experience. Things that happened 30 min ago would feel like it happened some days ago.. really weird???? It sound like you got your symptoms from anxiety and this „vicious circle“ to. So you should really try out the Linden Method.. I think at least its basic ideas can really help you. And dont forget, its a process. Take your time and enjoy life no matter what - enjoy the good sides and also the bad sides, cause thats how life is. Face your fears! And sooner or later you will forget about the DP thing and actually worry about normal things like your ex or the next exam and so on cheers


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats on recovery)))


----------

